# Deutscher DayZ Overpoch Server - PvP/PvE



## PsyMagician (11. September 2014)

Hi!

Wir (Eine kleinere Spielergemeinschaft in der Altersklasse von +21) suchen noch Mitspieler für unseren *DayZ Overpoch* + *Origins* Server.

*Name:* DayZ Epoch 1337 German Server 125548 | DayZ Overpoch Origins 1.7.9 
*IP*: 31.3.225.44:5102 
*Mod:* DayZ Overpoch Origins

*Steamgruppe: *http://steamcommunity.com/groups/1337GC


*Features:*

- Map: Tavi
- PvP/PvE Server
- Stabiler Server (Restart alle 6 Stunden)
- Aktive Admins
- 300 max Vehicles
- Zusätzliche Fahrzeuge wie z.B. BTR-40 oder MWMIK (Jackal)
- WAI Missions
- EMS Mission Script
- DZAI Helipatroulien
- Zusätzliche Trader
- "Self-bloodbagging"
- verminderter Zombispawn
- PvP Events (geplant)
- Sector-B (geplant)




*Rules:*

* Stay fair!
* Kein Cheaten/Hacken (versteht sich von selbst)
* Kein campen in der Nähe von Basislagern und 
Tradern (Das Ziel muss die Savezone/100m Raduis mind. seit 30 Sec. 
verlassen haben, bevor es angegriffen werden darf)*
* Kein Basisbau in der Nähe von High Military-, oder Industrie Loot Spawns
* Kein Diebstahl von Fahrzeugen aus fremden Basislagern
* Kein Vandalismus in fremden Basislagern
* Alle Traderzonen sind non-PvP (100m Radius)
* Base-Angriffe müssen in eindeutiger Form angekündigt werden 
(Chat / mehrere Warnschüsse)

Verstöße gegen die Regeln werden mit einem Bann geahndet!





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Noch kurz zu Dayz Overpoch + Origins:

Overpoch ist eine kombination aus Dayz Epoch und Overwatch. Hier bei wurden grob gesagt das Building System von Epoch mit den Waffen, Loot und Fahrzeugen aus Overwatch zusammen gebracht.

Bei Overpoch Origins handelt es sich um oben erwähnte Mod + der Mod Origins. Wobei hier die Map (Taviana aus Origins 1.7.9), die Origins Vehicles, wie z.B. das U-Boot, Pragacopter, die fliegende Festung, Titanic, etc. und Hero- & Bandit houses ins Game übernommen wurden.


Wenn Ihr also  mal vorbei schauen wollt und die Regeln einhaltet, dürft ihr Euch gerne willkommen fühlen.
Wir wünschen Euch viel Spass auf unserem Server!


Für Fragen, Anregungen, etc. könnt ihr diesen Thread hier nutzen, oder mir eine PM schicken.


----------



## PsyMagician (20. September 2014)

Übrigens... 

Neben dem NPC Sector, welcher an den "Sector-B" der Mod Origins angelehnt ist, ist ebenfalls in Planung:

- Ausbau der Map mit weiteren Industrie und Military Lootspawns
- Optimierung des Tag-Nacht Zyklus nach den Respawns
- Einführung weiterer Skins
und mehr...


----------



## PsyMagician (1. Oktober 2014)

-Oktober Aktion-

Jeder neue Spieler der sich bei uns niederlassen möchte, bekommt einen *Save frei haus*!


Meldet Euch einfach bei den Admins über den Sidechat.


----------



## PsyMagician (5. Oktober 2014)

Da einige anscheinend noch Schwierigkeiten haben *Overpoch Origins *zum laufen zu bekommen, hier eine kurze *Installationsanleitung....*


eine aktualisierte Anleitung findet ihr ein paar Threats weiter unten....


----------



## PsyMagician (17. Oktober 2014)

Wir haben vor ein paar Tagen die Mod geändert und spielen nun *DayZ Overpoch + Origins.*
Nähere Informationen dazu im Startpost.


----------



## PsyMagician (25. Oktober 2014)

Update:

Seit der Umstellung auf Taviana, bzw. Overpoch Origins hat sich ein wenig auf dem Server getan:

- WAI, DZAI,DZMI Mission und NPC Scripts eingefügt!!!
  (Es gibt Bandit und Hero Missionen, Hero und Bandit Humanity +100/-100. Hero Missionen sind Gelb und mit einem H gekennzeichnet!)
- Neue Trader City (Military Camp) mit 99% der Items sind eingefügt.
- Origins Vehicle eingefügt bei Standard Tradern!
- DZAI Helipatroulie installiert


----------



## PsyMagician (9. November 2014)

Falls Ihr mal Euer System neu machen und DayZ neu installiern müsst, hier noch einmal die genau Installationsanleitung der Mods:





1. Arma installieren


2. Arma starten bis in Hauptmenü


3. Arma 2 Operation Arrowhead installieren


4. Arma2 Operation Arrowhead starten bis in Hauptmenü


5. Mods installieren über dayzcommander
- dayz Epoch
- dayz overwatch
- dayz origin


6. Im "Arma 2 Operation Arrowhead" Ordner "Arma2oa.exe" und "Arma2oaserver.exe" löschen


7. Im "Arma 2 Operation Arrowhead" Ordner unter "Expansion" Ordner, den "Beta"  Ordner löschen.

8. In Steam unter "Spiele" "Arma2 Operation Arrowhead" Rechtsklick "Eigenschaften" "Lokaledateien", "Spieldateien auf Fehler überprüfen" klicken.


9. Arma 2 Operation Arrowhead starten, bis ins Hauptmenü, dann schliessen.


10. In "Steam" unter "Spiele" auf "Arma 2 Operation Arrowhead" Rechtsklick machen dann "Eigenschaften", Option "Betas" auf "-beta"  ändern.  "Steam" neustarten. (Es müsste nun "-beta" hinter Arma 2 Operation Arrowheard stehen!)


11. Arma "Addon" Ordner in "Arma 2 Operation Arrowhead" kopieren.


12.In "Steam" in unter "Spiele" auf "Arma 2 Operation Arrowhead" Rechtsklick machen dann "Eigenschaften", dann "Startoptionen Festlegen" anklicken und folgendes einfügen 


*-mod=@DayzOverwatch;@DayzOrigins;@DayZ_Epoch;* 


und bestätigen.


*WICHTIG*, bei allen Schritten immer warten bis die die Dateien runtergeladen wurde und dann den nächsten Schritt machen!


----------



## PsyMagician (9. November 2014)

News/Updates:

- Origins Vehicles bei Standard Tradern eingefügt 

Trader Island bearbeitet und neue Trader eingefügt
- Diamanten für Buildingkits
- Vehicleammo verkauf und kauf
- Storagebox beim Tool-Trader auf der Insel und vieles mehr...

Achtung! vorhandene Ebenen auf der Insel nicht begehbar! Nicht Bug frei!

- WAI Missionloot bearbeitet


.
.
.


Achtung!!! 


Derzeit treibt ein psychopatisch veranlagter Axtmoerder sein Unwesen in der Region Taviana....





*Geisteskranke Holzfäller aus Braniborer Nervenheilanstalt entflohen*


Der schon vor der Zombieapokalypse eingewiesene, inzwischen 56 jährige ehem. Holzfäller Michael G. konnte heute aus der Braniborer Nervenanstalt flüchten und ist auf freiem Fuss. 


Der Flüchtige wurde damals eingewiesen, weil er in einer Nacht 13 Menschen mit der Axt ermordet, zerstückelt und teilweise verspeiste. 


Sollten Sie den flüchtigen begegnen, zögern sie nicht gebrauch von jeglichen Waffen oder sonstigen tödlichen Gegenständen zu machen! Michael G. ist äußerst gefährlich und agressiv. 


Die Taviana Bürgerwehr hat eine Belohnung in höhe eines vollen Goldkoffers auf den Kopf des Flüchtigen ausgesetzt.






(_Hier handelt es sich um einen von den Admins gespielten Character, der undmittelbar in Eurer Nähe auftaucht und versuchen wird sich heimlich an Euch ran zu schleichen und Euch mit seiner Axt zu ermorden. In Seinem Gear befinden sich neben ein paar Bandagen, Morphin & Painkiller auch ein voller Goldkoffer, der in Euren Besitz übergeht. Natürlich vorrausgesetzt Ihr erwischt den Axtmörder, bevor er Euch erwischt_  )


----------



## PsyMagician (1. Dezember 2014)

*Update News:*


- Neues Mission-Script: EMS (Getötete KI bringt Heropunkte)
- WAI Mission Script modifiziert (mehr Bots und angepasstes Loot)
- Savezone Script eingefügt (Zombies und abgeschossene Kugeln despawnen in den - Traderzonen)
- Erweiterte Helilandeplattform auf der Traderinsel


- Neues Vehicle: Jackal 2 MWMIK (HMG) [BAF] Desert (Hero- & Bandit Trader)
- Neues Vehicle: Jackal 2 MWMIK (HMG) [BAF] Woodland (Hero- & Bandit Trader)
- Neues Vehicle: BTR-40 [Takistan Militia] (Trader Cities)


- Neuer Helikopter: USEC_CH53_E (Hero-, Bandit- & Misc Trader)
- Neuer Helikopter: CH_47F_BAF (Hero-, Bandit- & Misc Trader)
_(Deutlich mehr Waffen- & Itemslots als die bisherigen Varianten)_


----------



## PsyMagician (9. Dezember 2014)

*Update News:*

- WAI only neu eingerichtet (DZMI Missionen entfernt)
- Radio nun verkaufbar (wird aber leider nicht grün angezeigt)
- CH53 und Merlin nun nur beim Airfield und Misc Trader
- Origins Flugzeug zum verkauf (Airfield Trader)
- Fahrzeug Spawn und Spieler Spawn neu angepasst
- Missionen härter, dafür aber zum Teil deutlich besseres Loot
- Veteranen Status der Missionen angepasst
- optimierung der Server-Regeln
- Neues Mitglied bei den Server-Admins: _*User*_
- Neue Skins für die Trader auf der Trader Insel (Das Anwählen derTrader sollte nun ohne Probleme funktionieren)

Wir haben für den Server eine öffentliche Steamgruppe erstellt:

Steam Community :: Group :: 1337 Gaming Community


----------



## PsyMagician (17. Januar 2015)

*Update:*


- Sector B (alpha) eingefügt.


_Da der original Sector B von der Mod aus noch etwas auf sich warten lässt, haben wir bis dahin einen dem original einigermaßen ebenbürtigen Sector B eingefügt. 


Es warten über 60 Bots, mehrere mobile Geschütze, und 3 Trucks voller wertvollem Loot auch Euch!  _


- Teamspeak Server eingerichtet (Adresse in unserer Steamgruppe)


----------

